# New to trade: Need help picking out some tools



## Romero (Oct 17, 2013)

I am currently taking a California approved electrician course and I am looking to get a job soon but want to have all the main tools needed for the trade working in residential/commercial. I currently have the following:

11-1 Klein Screwdriver
Klein reamer
Ideal 3/4" conduit bender
Torpedo level
Hacksaw
Measuring tape

Next purchase: Milwaukee Fuel 18v impact and drill set.

I am also looking to pick up some wrenches, pliers, wire stripper, screwdrivers that are necessary in this field. I am very much into buying quality tools. I've heard many good things about Knipex, Wera, Wiha.

If anyone could help me out I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Romero said:


> I am currently taking a California approved electrician course and I am looking to get a job soon but want to have all the main tools needed for the trade working in residential/commercial. I currently have the following:
> 
> 11-1 Klein Screwdriver
> Klein reamer
> ...


Get this first....

http://www.zoro.com/i/G4757672/?gcl...eai-e5q7lBftiyzSBadnmrKdhwXsxiw9t-xoC4Orw_wcB

Home > Hand Tools > Hand Tool Kits > General Hand Tool Kits > Electrician Tool Set > Electricians Tool Set, Journyman, 10-Piece


Get rid of the cloth belt and get this to go with it..










http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-5...99774&sr=8-1&keywords=klein+leather+tool+belt


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

wera screwdrivers are my favorite, but thats just my opinnion. the grip on them fits my hand perfectly.

knipex cobra pliers are also great. use the 8" ones the most.

my favorite linesmen are the klein journeymen series with fishtape puller and crimp.

basically mix it up up and see what works and feels best for you. not one company makes the best everything.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Romero said:


> I am currently taking a California approved electrician course and I am looking to get a job soon but want to have all the main tools needed for the trade working in residential/commercial. I currently have the following:
> 
> 11-1 Klein Screwdriver
> Klein reamer
> ...


A man who is concerned about the proper tooling that he carries will probably be a good tradesman.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## madbubba (Sep 1, 2013)

You shouldn't have to buy a bender.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Knipex, wera, wiha. Stick to names like that and you'll be just fine.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

madbubba said:


> You shouldn't have to buy a bender.


True, however having your own set of benders is the way to go..:thumbsup:


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

I would worry about hand tools before getting an impact/drill set. But when you do, m18 fuel is the way to go. It's what I own. Make sure you get the set that has the hammer drill. Makes a world of difference. 

Knipex, Wera, and Wiha are the bomb. What else would you expect from German products? I stopped using most of Klein's products because the quality just couldn't compare to them. 

That leather Klein pouch is dope too. It's a perfect pouch to use until you find what works for you. And it's industry standard for resi so you won't be laughed at. 

Good luck to you brother!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Go with M12. You want something with more finesse on wiring devices. The boss should be the one supplying the bigger drill.


----------



## madbubba (Sep 1, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> True, however having your own set of benders is the way to go..:thumbsup:


It is nice having your own benders. But if a green hat shows up on site with his own benders, I will expect he knows how to use them.


----------



## Romero (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. Yes, I will be buying the rest of my hand tools and then power tools. The reason I have a bender is because I want to learn how to bend conduit on my own, I am looking to pick up a 1/2" bender too. For some strange reason I feel as if I need to be a great conduit bender :laughing:

What do you guys think about the following, im a little unsure about lengths needed:

http://chadstoolbox.com/09-12-240-knipex-ERGO-new-england-style-linemans-with-fishtape-puller-1.aspx

http://chadstoolbox.com/70-05-180-knipex-diagonal-cutters-comfort-grip.aspx

http://chadstoolbox.com/2615200knipex8inchlongnoseplierswcutter-comfortgrip.aspx

http://chadstoolbox.com/1302614knipex614inchelectricianspliers-4-in-1-comfortgrip.aspx


Also, would this tool pouch and belt be good for someone just starting off? Does it have enough space for everything I would need to carry with me on my hip? I don't mind bringing a tote on the side, I just don't want to carry a bunch of tools on me if I don't need to.

http://www.occidentaltoolpouch.com/Occidental-Leather-5500-Electricians-Tool-Pouch-5500.htm

http://www.occidentaltoolpouch.com/Occidental-Leather-5035-HD-3-Ranger-Work-Belt-5035.htm


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Romero said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Yes, I will be buying the rest of my hand tools and then power tools. The reason I have a bender is because I want to learn how to bend conduit on my own, I am looking to pick up a 1/2" bender too. For some strange reason I feel as if I need to be a great conduit bender :laughing:
> 
> What do you guys think about the following, im a little unsure about lengths needed:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

Romero said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Yes, I will be buying the rest of my hand tools and then power tools. The reason I have a bender is because I want to learn how to bend conduit on my own, I am looking to pick up a 1/2" bender too. For some strange reason I feel as if I need to be a great conduit bender :laughing:
> 
> What do you guys think about the following, im a little unsure about lengths needed:
> 
> ...



I have the knipex New England's I can't express how much I love them. 

And I'm not gona lie.. I really prefer Klein dikes.There blue handle curved dikes can't be beat. 

And I like the Klein tool belt that was posted earlier in this thread. I would start with that belt and see what you want to work from there.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

samc said:


> Knipex, wera, wiha. Stick to names like that and you'll be just fine.


If you live outside of the U.S. and can't get the real Stuff.

Klein Kleins
Channelock Channelocks
Klein Screwdrivers
Ideal Wiggy


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

jrannis said:


> If you live outside of the U.S. and can't get the real Stuff.
> 
> Klein Kleins
> Channelock Channelocks
> ...



Is that true? I just order my stuff online, but yes I live in new york.


----------



## CrimsonColin (Nov 15, 2014)

American and German tend to be the highest quality for most tools (pliers especially), though some say some american tool quality has declined in recent years. Still great, though my personal recommendation would be knipex or nws for pliers :thumbsup: you're on the right tracks all on your own on those tool choices. Occidentals are tough (see: _impossible_) to beat for pouches. 

Since you live in new york, I would ask if its possible to locate an electrical supply warehouse or tool supply just to browse and see what features are out there or what tools feel like in your hand. As mentioned, its rare that every tool from an exclusive brand will feel "best" to you. 

My 2 2 cents (just shy of a nickel I suppose) is to look into compound lever design side cutters, knipex has twinforce and nws has the fantastico line. These designs basically mean the edges open a bit less wide but cut with much less effort. Alternatively, knipex also makes 10 inch standard side cutters that also give much more leverage. 
Secondly, a bender is a great idea, but 3/4 inch is more standard than 1/2 inch and also will give more resistance for you to feel what should be going on and proper technique. I'd recommend practicing offsets, 3 point saddles, etc. When you're comfortable with those buy a stick of 1/2 rigid that will fit in the bender and let you know what's beyond the tip of the iceberg :thumbup:

Sounds like you're on the right track and doing lots of research, keep that up and bring it to the trade!


----------



## JamesWilliams (Feb 5, 2015)

Things I have used through out my years in the trade that you can almost accomplish anything and everything if you have the know how. 11-in-1 screwdriver (Klein is my preferred choice) a good strong pair of linemens for grubbin pulling and hammering of course. I prefer using Greenlee cable cutters due to the ease of opening and closing plus the nice rubber grip. I own several pairs of wire strippers from Klein Greenlee and Irwin. They are great for things other then simply stripping and cutting smaller wire however if you get thrown into a panel with thousands of wires as I have then I suggest owning a pair of Klein Katapults. Makes life simple. A must have is a tweaker screwdriver. A nut driver set is needed. I recommend getting hollow shafts on the bigger sizes but using the magectic ends for smaller ones. Pair of angled dikes and a pair of flush cut dikes are always useful. I do a lot of industrial so some of my tools had to be used for bigger stronger items. I love using a rigid tube cutter for cutting the metal sheathing on CLX for a clean easy cut. But since you're starting off as an apprentice you more than likely won't need much for awhile. I got by with a big screwdirver. A set of Alan wrenches. And my cable cutters for almost 4months. Just observe what journeymen and masters use. No need in buying hundreds of tools when you use 20 of them. Find what you like best. If you think a tool has one purpose only then buy a couple bags to pack them in!


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> Get rid of the cloth belt and get this to go with it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Replace that tape with a 30' fat max and put your name on it. Your journeyman will be borrowing it from you all the time.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

madbubba said:


> It is nice having your own benders. But if a green hat shows up on site with his own benders, I will expect he knows how to use them.


It's not like using a bender is rocket surgery. 

Now if a greenhorn shows up with a hicky and knows how to use it, I'll be impressed.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Certainly not rocket science but it's not spmething you can learn from a book.


----------



## Chase13 (Jan 14, 2014)

Knipex wera Klein.


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

you can pretty well get away with just:
linemans( i like knipex, but knlien are fine)
dikes(see above)
set of screw and nut drivers
hacksaw
tape measure mag tips are nice(they all read the same)
tin snips klien are the best ive used
roto zips if your doing alot of mc work, although i perfer to carry klien 1104s they are just lighter and less bulky then the zips.
and im a big fan of knipex 10in alligator channel locks

i personally would leave personal power tools at home, just starting out you wont be making enough money to justify the wear and tear on your personal stuff.

and i almost forgot dont be one of those helpers that don't carry a pocket knife


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Get the Klein set as Black Dog suggested in the first post. Its a really great place to start and a heck of a deal and gets you started for less $$.

Then buy your Knipex or NWS stuff when youre making more money. 

I too think your employer should be supplying your power tools.

Good Luck.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

samc said:


> Certainly not rocket science but it's not spmething you can learn from a book.


I didn't need a book, I just read the handle.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I used that very same pouch for 15 years.

Back in the '80s the TELCO supplied all your tools and the tools were of good quality.



Klein longnose and *****, Cresent Scotchlock cripers, Irwin screwdrivers, Jameson blue knife and snips (scissors), Harris punchdown, Xcelite nutdriver, Stanley awl and Maglite flashlight.



I added a Rooster products bag to hold my tone in the tape holder and other bits and pieces in the 3 big pockets.



Put it all on a leather belt, I was good to go!


----------

